# Oh No :( Fearful Puppy



## Keiser123 (May 25, 2017)

I brought home my 4 month old puppy yesterday. She's got great genes in terms of the temperament of her parents. But now that she's been here a couple days she's showing fear of everyone and every dog she meets (she actually panics on the leash if she sees someone approaching). She's also afraid to go outside. And when I do take her outside to potty, she just whines and pulls to go back inside. Potty training has been really difficult because of course she would rather pee inside than out where she's afraid to be. She's only had one accident because I've been using the crate training method, but I've had to spend a lot of time standing with her outside where she whines and pulls to go back in, instead of taking the time to sniff and go to the bathroom. It's very quiet around where I live so I don't know what's going on. 

Another aside: when I went to pick up my initial choice for a puppy, I passed because the dog looked really frightened. She wouldn't even look me in the eye, and was almost shaking. The breeder said it was because she wasn't used to being in that room in the house. But it seemed odd to me. Would a puppy be that scared? She wouldn't respond to me at all and stared off. 

I put 2k down on my puppy, which is a lot of money for me. I've saved for over a year now and I'm far from rich. This pup is supposed to be my service dog. Is it too late? Was she not properly socialized? Is this some odd genetic issue? I do love her personality, and feel like I'm bonding to her, but I'm very worried that she won't be able to work with me properly without the right temperament.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Slow down. Let her get used to things. You just got her. I do a quiet no leash walk in a safe place. Slow, exploring. 

Where did you get her from by chance?


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Can you provide a pedigree? There are some very knowledgeable people on who are good at examining pedigrees.

More Harm than Good: 3 Reasons Why I Never Socialize my Puppies | The Collared Scholar


----------



## HolyFriedFish (Mar 8, 2017)

I agree with Cloud - take it slow! I wouldn't push her to go outside. Obviously you want her to go outside, but try to make it fun, rather than forced. If you can, maybe try leaving the door to the back yard open, and putting a trail of food in the morning, when she's likely hungry (where I live, there are flies and mosquitoes everywhere. Not the best environment for this). But regardless, make it fun for her. Treats, toys, whatever she likes most.

I know that in your place, I'd be worried. But the fact is, dogs have adjustment periods. Even if this was a confident pup before moving (and it sounds like maybe she wasn't), she may just be adjusting to things, at least to some extent. Give her a chance to figure things out. Get into as regular a routine as possible. Most dogs thrive in clear schedules, when they know what to expect.

Best of luck to you! Keep us posted!


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

4 months old and not potty trained? Or at least well on the way...? And you paid 2K? I wonder if my guys have just all been quick to catch on... the recent one had medical issues too and he was potty trained way before 4 months....  Doesn't sound like a good breeder to me... my pups have all come home confident and ready to go! Both my recent two were from service dog lines.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I would be taking her back to the breeder. If you paid $2,000 for a German Shepherd pup that was supposed to be able to be a service dog it sounds like they didn't up hold their end of the bargain.
I would have ran when the other pup showed fear and the breeder blamed it in being in a new room.
I agree with adjustment period but not total fear and shaking.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm so sorry that you have to go through this. I would absolutely not expect this from a reputable breeder. Did you morning meet the pup before ?

I would absolutely return this dog to the breeder, especially if you were planning on training the pup as a service dog. I can't believe a breeder would place a puppy to be a Sd prospect that shows extreme fear


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

cdwoodcox said:


> I would be taking her back to the breeder. If you paid $2,000 for a German Shepherd pup that was supposed to be able to be a service dog it sounds like they didn't up hold their end of the bargain.
> I would have ran when the other pup showed fear and the breeder blamed it in being in a new room.
> I agree with adjustment period but not total fear and shaking.


A puppy with good genetics should have been curious and looking around in a different room-not scared. That sounds like a very poor excuse for genetically fearful pups. 
I personally would not keep a puppy that is that fearful.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> cdwoodcox said:
> 
> 
> > I would be taking her back to the breeder. If you paid $2,000 for a German Shepherd pup that was supposed to be able to be a service dog it sounds like they didn't up hold their end of the bargain.
> ...


 Yeah, that is why I said I would have ran from the breeder.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

cdwoodcox said:


> MyHans-someBoy said:
> 
> 
> > cdwoodcox said:
> ...


Yeah, I was just agreeing with your post.


----------



## DaBai (Aug 13, 2017)

Keiser123 said:


> she actually panics on the leash if she sees someone approaching


Sorry I don't think this dog can be a service dog. Best of luck!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Keiser123 said:


> I brought home my 4 month old puppy yesterday. She's got great genes in terms of the temperament of her parents. But now that she's been here a couple days she's showing fear of everyone and every dog she meets (she actually panics on the leash if she sees someone approaching). She's also afraid to go outside. And when I do take her outside to potty, she just whines and pulls to go back inside. Potty training has been really difficult because of course she would rather pee inside than out where she's afraid to be. She's only had one accident because I've been using the crate training method, but I've had to spend a lot of time standing with her outside where she whines and pulls to go back in, instead of taking the time to sniff and go to the bathroom. It's very quiet around where I live so I don't know what's going on.
> 
> Another aside: when I went to pick up my initial choice for a puppy, I passed because the dog looked really frightened. She wouldn't even look me in the eye, and was almost shaking. The breeder said it was because she wasn't used to being in that room in the house. But it seemed odd to me. Would a puppy be that scared? She wouldn't respond to me at all and stared off.
> 
> I put 2k down on my puppy, which is a lot of money for me. I've saved for over a year now and I'm far from rich. This pup is supposed to be my service dog. Is it too late? Was she not properly socialized? Is this some odd genetic issue? I do love her personality, and feel like I'm bonding to her, but I'm very worried that she won't be able to work with me properly without the right temperament.


I am seeing kind of a lot of red flags here.

#1 You picked your own puppy from the litter. An experienced breeder who has produced service dogs should have picked the best candidate from the litter for you

#2 the breeder was willing to let you take a very frightened puppy to be a service dog. A young pup who is afraid to go into a new room is probably never going to cut it as a service dog.

#3 your current puppy is showing fear issues... that's two puppies from same littler being fearful

Here is a story for you: My female flew most of the way across the country in cargo as a pup from her breeder to me. She was older than 8 weeks, because there were some issues getting her shipped due to the winter and temp restrictions. I think she was at least 3 months old before we got her shipped but maybe 3 and a half. Because she had stayed too long with the breeder, the breeder had begun taking her places to expose her because we were missing some of that critical socialization period. Did your breeder do this?

She came barreling out of the crate at the airport after being separated from everything she ever knew, being in a loud scary cargo of a plane for however long. It was 10pm or so by the time we started driving home with her. We stopped in the middle of the night in the dark to let her potty and stretch her legs, she romped about gleefully. There were train tracks behind the apartment building and when pottying her a big loud train went by and she was not phased. 

At puppy class she delighted in stealing other dog's water bowls and racing around the room with them while everyone tried to catch her.

She grew up to be an exceptional service dog, and even though she is 11 she still meets me at the door ready to work (I don't let her anymore)


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am not a big believer in "socialization" theories. IMO a dog either has a good temperament or it doesn't based on genetics......Socialization is a crutch - it is to enhance good genetics or to condition the problems of poor genetics. There are some strains of certain areas that pups will be a little wonky with people at a young age, but selectively.....and they are still environmentally sound. Your pup is fearful of the outside? Pups usually forget to potty outside because they are so taken with the new environment that peeing is not a priority in my experience! Not because of fear. This is genetics - PERIOD.

I have a litter of 7 week old puppies.......I do NOT take puppies - nor do I recommend taking puppies - anywhere to "socialize" them prior to vaccinations. My 7 week old puppies saw only ONE human up to 5 weeks old....me. Then I usually have a friend who I trust to take the right hygienic precautions visit.....then I SEE the genetic strength of the puppies. EVERY single one of these pups clustered, clamored and climbed up Sheri's legs - screaming PICK ME UP! CUDDLE ME!!!! No fear, no hesitation.....I put them in a totally new environment and exposed them to the 2nd human they had ever seen.....no biggie. Now they have had 5 human visitors - including the owner of the sire - and they exhibit totally solid social nerves.

You got a genetically fearful puppy from a litter which produced other fearful puppies. You have a very very long hard road ahead of you to make this dog a service dog. Personally, I would return the pup IMMEDIATELY and demand a refund. This is not a small issue, this is a life long management project.

Sorry - but for 2K (plus????) you can get a very very very nice solid puppy.


Lee


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

It can lead to a lot of training and behavior issues down the road. You may want to think of returning your pup if you are not attatched yet, Max we got at 8 weeks old he had a rough time in the car ride home he got car sick and was crying on the ride home but as soon as we came in the house he was bounding about in his new surroundings. My son took one look at him and called him mr.Hollywood as he did peg him for his personality in those first few minutes of seeing him. I remember the trees were blowing from side to side max came over and sat right next to me and just watched the trees dance crazily in the wind. We probably took him out to much the first week but he did enjoy himself where ever we went. He was my shadow for the first week and the nights were rough I Knew he was missed his momma. Luna was 12 weeks old greeted us with bounds full of joy and crazy affection she fit right into our home and slept through the night in her crate without a sound her first night home. I never had to put a crate in our room.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I guess I didn't come right out and say it but I agree with everyone who said return the puppy. The chances of this one becoming a successful service dog I bet are slim to nil


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

how do you know the genetics are good for temperament ?

to clarify a point you said "when I went to pick up my initial choice for a puppy, I passed because the dog looked really frightened. She wouldn't even look me in the eye, and was almost shaking."

bringing attention to your wording of INITIAL choice. Does this mean that you actually picked another pup , a litter mate of your initial choice?

The breeder said the dog was afraid , nervous, being in another room of the house. Are you kidding me!?!
That dog , at 4 months , has been a sheltered social isolate. 

Still at that the outside limit of a critical socialization period , the dog could settle somewhat with massive amounts of patience -- but never a working animal .

at that age the dog should have little inhibitions .

by the way don't stare directly into the eyeballs , that drilling hard eye to eye stare . That is rude and invasive .

Take the dog back .

this does not seem like a case of needing an adjustment period . 

How did the breeder promote the pup ? What claims did they make?

What had the breeder done with the pup to help with it being a well adjusted social animal?

This could be a bad combination of social neglect and iffy temperament .

you could post a pedigree?


And , a deposit of $2K or $2K total ? Doesn't matter --- that is a lot .

If you are looking for a dog to be your service dog you shouldn't go looking for and by yourself.

Go to a breeder with documented proof of having had a history and track record for breeding and choosing and/ or 
rely on an organization which is in this growing field.

looks like the breeder took advantage of your inexperience .


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

> I put 2k down on my puppy, which is a lot of money for me.


 You mentioned a deposit on another thread. Put down 2k, you don't owe more money to this person, do you? Either way, I'm sorry to be blunt here, but I'd bet the odds of you having any chance at ever seeing that money back are not real high. Unless I'm misreading something here, you went to pick up an 11wk old and ended up with a 16wk old? There's a reason those 2 puppies are there like that. Maybe a good reason, but I kinda doubt it.

If I'm wrong, and you were able to get your money back and that's what you wanted? Ok. What I wouldn't bother with is a replacement. I'd just change my expectations and do the best I could with the pup I have.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Steve time for some consequences for breeders who take advantage of those that are less informed .

If Keiser made this breeder aware of their needs for a potential service dog - then that breeder should not have trotted out this pup as a candidate , and charged them $$$$$ .

But they did. And that is misrepresentation. And there is buyer's remorse.

Keiser, get some video of your pup in normal day to day living . Make your case that the pup is not a candidate .
Ask a third party with credentials and experience to make a good call to join in.

Then take action.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I can tell you a story that is quite similar to Thecowboygirl's! After 14 hours on an airplane, my pup wasn't wanting to come out of her crate, but once she DID come out, she sniffed around a bit, then started playing with her leash. This was in the dark, in a strange area, on a small strip of grass in a parking lot close to a major roadway.

I did have a genetically fearful dog that I had to rehome. The fearfulness didn't show up until about 9 months, though. I never would have adopted a pup that showed fearfulness at such an early age.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

ms wolfstraum "....I do NOT take puppies - nor do I recommend taking puppies - anywhere to "socialize" them "

AGREED .

But the dogs do have social exposure by YOU being there representing human kind ,


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

carmspack said:


> Steve time for some consequences for breeders who take advantage of those that are less informed .
> 
> If Keiser made this breeder aware of their needs for a potential service dog - then that breeder should not have trotted out this pup as a candidate , and charged them $$$$$ .
> 
> ...


I don't disagree, but how? Do you take them to small claims court? You go in with video? A trainer? Show the judge your terrified puppy and the breeder says, "She didn't leave here like that, what did you do to that puppy?"


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I think the onus rests on the buyer here. If a person is looking for a service dog they should be working with a mentor or organization who will assist with finding a pup candidate and with future training. 

I'll go back to my 7th grade Latin "Caveat Emptor!"


----------



## Keiser123 (May 25, 2017)

Steve Strom said:


> You mentioned a deposit on another thread. Put down 2k, you don't owe more money to this person, do you? Either way, I'm sorry to be blunt here, but I'd bet the odds of you having any chance at ever seeing that money back are not real high. Unless I'm misreading something here, you went to pick up an 11wk old and ended up with a 16wk old? There's a reason those 2 puppies are there like that. Maybe a good reason, but I kinda doubt it.
> 
> If I'm wrong, and you were able to get your money back and that's what you wanted? Ok. What I wouldn't bother with is a replacement. I'd just change my expectations and do the best I could with the pup I have.


The deposit was 200. I mean I payed 2k. Sorry about that.


----------



## Keiser123 (May 25, 2017)

Muskeg said:


> I think the onus rests on the buyer here. If a person is looking for a service dog they should be working with a mentor or organization who will assist with finding a pup candidate and with future training.
> 
> I'll go back to my 7th grade Latin "Caveat Emptor!"



You're right, I should have known better. I'm an idiot. Blame is on me. Thanks. Look, I'm very distressed and the rudeness is palpable. It must be nice to know everything and never make a mistake in your life. Please delete my account I'm not coming back.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Keiser123 said:


> Muskeg said:
> 
> 
> > I think the onus rests on the buyer here. If a person is looking for a service dog they should be working with a mentor or organization who will assist with finding a pup candidate and with future training.
> ...


We all make mistakes. I did and Kona has had fear issues. It has taken a lot of work but she is 95% ok now. We don't want you to leave. We want to help figure out the best solution for you. You can always pm me if you want to talk.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Keiser123 said:


> The deposit was 200. I mean I payed 2k. Sorry about that.


2000 is a lot, but at least that's it. Is there any kind of refund available? Do you have a contract?


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I've made mistakes and I own them, believe me. It's how you respond to those mistakes and what you learn from them, and how you change your future behavior that matters. I am advising you to find a mentor and choose an appropriate dog or puppy for your needs in future. I stand by that advice. 

I also recommend keeping this pup as a pet, and learning as much as you can from training and working with him.

I'm sorry you found this rude. But when you are buying a living, thinking being who will share your life for the next 10 to 15 years, spending some time doing research, talking with a mentor, talking with the breeder, and meeting and observing the dogs is an investment well spent.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

OP, I hope you are here to read this. When I began looking for my first SD I could have SO easily been you in this situation. I was so lucky to have the help of more than one trainer, who had contacts with a GSD breeder who had produced dogs doing this work, dogs that trainer had worked with. The trainer said "I KNOW her dogs" about this breeder. And the dog was perfect.

There are so many more predatory organizations, even trainers now than there were. SO much bad information. Maybe your breeder just doesn't know any better. I would hope for ignorance before them taking advantage of you on purpose.

I'm sorry this happened to you.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

caveat emptor doesn't hold in modern law .

that is why you have "buyer's remorse" --- returns --- associations like the BBB , builders associations so that
new builds have warrantys -- cars have recalls etc etc.

start by having a conversation (emails) that aren't combative or adversarial -- just state the facts.

the excuse they gave you was a blatant exploitive misrepresentation.

if you need a dog to help you with some emotional support then this dog will worry you to a frazzle --
mega input without much return --- counter productive to your plans

did you make it known what you were looking for?


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Everyone here is on your side Keiser. We've all had highs and lows with dogs. Do you have a contract is the first thing to look at. The other thing is, maybe this puppy doesn't fill the original purpose you were looking for, but that doesn't mean you can't enjoy her in a lot of other ways.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

What Steve said!!! You can always keep the dog as a pet but stability is most important in a busy social family setting. Is that the same breeder that was posted in your chihuahua question thread?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am very sorry if the OP has left the board......often people come here wanting validation for what they have done when they fear they have made a mistake, then get angry because they get truth not soothing and reinforcement ......unfortunately, people here care and are outraged when they see someone who has been taken advantage of! I looked at the website that was cited in the other thread and found it very very misleading.....I looked up pedigrees and am appalled that people are producing the kind of random mismatched litters and charging high prices for dogs essentially bred to do nothing except to qualify for AKC paperwork.

Saw many red flags in the pairings cited, just random breedings using ASL, SV Highlines, WL/Czech dogs, and plain old pet BYB dogs all thrown together....there are NO dogs with the kennel name on the OFA site. I found the kennel via an earlier post of the OPs, wherein he stated that he had put a deposit down on a puppy. 

I seriously doubt this breeder actually knows how to produce what the OP is looking for.....very very sad for the people who are taken in by the marketing savvy promotion.


Lee


EDIT - I can't get ANYTHING on the OFA site right now....so this kennel name MAY have some dogs certified


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Jenny720 said:


> What Steve said!!! You can always keep the dog as a pet but stability is most important in a busy social family setting. Is that the same breeder that was posted in your chihuahua question thread?


No. 
This is one expensive PET . 

Money is relative . Some people have money , some people have relatives with money .... 
but honestly this person may have been saving for a long time and $2,000 is going to leave a void for some time in the future .

It would be okay IF they were fairly treated and got a dog with potential to do what they needed the dog to do. That still doesn't guarantee anything because when you buy a dog for a specific job with the goods to be successful there is still another part of the equation and that is THEIR ability and dedication to do the training . If in that case there is failure then it is on them, not the tools (dog) 

Breeders like this need to be stopped. Not rewarded.

Time for some consequences.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> Yeah, I was just agreeing with your post.


OK. LOL. For some reason I misread or misunderstood your post.


----------



## Perun (Feb 3, 2017)

One of our dogs cried all night when we first got him and looked a bit frightened in the beginning, but grew up to be very reliable, protective and almost fierce later. We had him for 11 years and no one dared to approach us, the kids or the house, especially other dogs... But he would still shake and hide under the desk during thunderstorms or when we would drive in an unknown direction, he did not like being taken away from the house. But he had the attitude of a real soldier!

Now we have his nephew, who is absolutely confident and secure and not afraid of anything—it worries me sometimes because he runs after deer, rabbits, and squirrels with no fear at all, not even self-protective fear... 

I would wait a bit with your the new puppy, maybe a few more days, and take it easy, make it fun for her to go out, she may change, she still misses her mommy...Good that she feels confident in the house, this is a big step for a more sensitive dog. And you want a sensitive dog for a service dog.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I’m sorry the OP left without help. She needs to get a refund. Can someone reach out to her privately?


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

I asked the "breeder" about her puppy and this is what they said....wow....

"Actually when that puppy left I have a video of her jumping and loving up on this woman so don't know what happened last 3 days but offered to exchange the puppy and she got belligerent with me"


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

carmspack said:


> No.
> This is one expensive PET .
> 
> Money is relative . Some people have money , some people have relatives with money ....
> ...


Ok. What? How?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Carmspack-A different breeder? That would be the posters decision. She has had much advise to return the pup I had said that myself and get her money back of course the smartest thing to do but that is her decsion. She seemed quite upset so I hope she does the best thing for her. It would be wonderful if she could shut these people down. People?s court is free if she has trouble getting her money back lawyers are very pricey. I don?t think we will never know what happens.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

konathegsd said:


> I asked the "breeder" about her puppy and this is what they said....wow....
> 
> "Actually when that puppy left I have a video of her jumping and loving up on this woman so don't know what happened last 3 days but offered to exchange the puppy and she got belligerent with me"


Wow, who could have predicted that? Did you have a chance to ask about a contract or if she'd give the money back out of the kindness of her heart?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I posted in that chihuahua thread I don?t even remember a facebook page being posted but a video of pups tugging on a rag.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

konathegsd said:


> I asked the "breeder" about her puppy and this is what they said....wow....
> 
> "Actually when that puppy left I have a video of her jumping and loving up on this woman so don't know what happened last 3 days but offered to exchange the puppy and she got belligerent with me"


Maybe it’s a different puppy. How were they differentiated? When I got mine he was in a colored collar. How easy would it be to switch a collar?


----------



## GSDguy4EVER (Sep 9, 2017)

This OP story is a broken record. The sad truth is there are not enough quality GSD's to satisfy the public demand. Period.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

GSDguy4EVER said:


> This OP story is a broken record. The sad truth is there are not enough quality GSD's to satisfy the public demand. Period.


I disagree with that statement. I believe that there are enough quality gsds out there. The problem is, not enough research is done before buying. And that is keeping crap breeders in business. 
Unfortunately the cost of taking a breeder to court is not worth the hassle.


----------



## GSDguy4EVER (Sep 9, 2017)

cloudpump said:


> I disagree with that statement. I believe that there are enough quality gsds out there. The problem is, not enough research is done before buying. And that is keeping crap breeders in business.
> Unfortunately the cost of taking a breeder to court is not worth the hassle.


There is a simple explanation for "crap breeders" staying in business- Supply and Demand.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

cloudpump said:


> I disagree with that statement. I believe that there are enough quality gsds out there. The problem is, not enough research is done before buying. And that is keeping crap breeders in business.
> Unfortunately the cost of taking a breeder to court is not worth the hassle.





GSDguy4EVER said:


> There is a simple explanation for "crap breeders" staying in business- Supply and Demand.


You could easily make an argument for both cases imop. We have a ton of byb dogs in our area, yet very few if any make it to our shelters. Those that do are snatched up quickly. Our local shelters import from Cali to keep dogs available for adoption and most are chi's and the unmentionable breed. Many people do not do enough research before buying, myself included.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Honestly most people don't even know about good/bad breeders until they get stuck with a crap dog. There seems to be a misconception that if it has papers it's a good dog. Heck, I know people who have crap dogs and don't even know enough to know that they have a crap dog. "he's just protective".
Most people I talk too outside of the dog sport world think that $450-$500 is a high priced dog. These are guys that just want a pet.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

You won?t see to many gsds here in shelters either they are often in gsds rescues and seem to be many of them. Once I finally joined fb did I see there are quite a few gsds rescue places out where I live.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

What keeps BYB in business has 2 facets in my opinion.....

1. John Q Public will pay $1000 for the newest IPhone or $2000 for the newest TV technology - but seems to think puppies should not cost more than a month's supply of cigarettes because they "only want a pet".....pets have limited value to too many people whose values are skewed.

2. Many many "crap" breeders adopt the pricing, the lingo, put up a website, rely on one or two big name grandparents, mix anything and everything together and are just plain old used car salesmen in a new sales lot!


I feel sorry for the OP who spent all her money and did not manage to research enough to figure out she was on the equivalent of a used car lot


Lee


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes values skewed big time. Our neighbor behind us had a gsd - bit their 6 year old daughter in the face. Everyone learns from mistakes and everyone makes them it is just that sometimes the consequences are unrepairable. I find many who are willing to spend money go to buy at pet store to get the puppy right now kind of thing. They will pay double or triple for a pup then versus a breeder.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Jenny720 said:


> Yes values skewed big time. Our neighbor behind us had a gsd - bit their 6 year old daughter in the face. Everyone learns from mistakes and everyone makes them it is just that sometimes the consequences are high. I find many who are willing to spend money go to buy at pet store to get the puppy right now kind of thing. They will pay double or triple for a pup then versus a breeder.


Pet stores around here will finance a pup for anyone.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

cdwoodcox said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes values skewed big time. Our neighbor behind us had a gsd - bit their 6 year old daughter in the face. Everyone learns from mistakes and everyone makes them it is just that sometimes the consequences are high. I find many who are willing to spend money go to buy at pet store to get the puppy right now kind of thing. They will pay double or triple for a pup then versus a breeder.
> ...


Yes here to. A good point. It?s very clever of those pet stores.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't overlook the fact that enough people get what for them personally can be a great dog, from sources I wouldn't even consider. Breeders I'd laugh about have pages of testimonials from people who love their dog.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes. It sure helps to know what you want and what to look for.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thecowboysgirl started a good thread on how to look for service dog prospects -
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=717306


----------



## Aizen (Jun 26, 2017)

Keiser123 said:


> I brought home my 4 month old puppy yesterday. She's got great genes in terms of the temperament of her parents. But now that she's been here a couple days she's showing fear of everyone and every dog she meets (she actually panics on the leash if she sees someone approaching). She's also afraid to go outside. And when I do take her outside to potty, she just whines and pulls to go back inside. Potty training has been really difficult because of course she would rather pee inside than out where she's afraid to be. She's only had one accident because I've been using the crate training method, but I've had to spend a lot of time standing with her outside where she whines and pulls to go back in, instead of taking the time to sniff and go to the bathroom. It's very quiet around where I live so I don't know what's going on.
> 
> Another aside: when I went to pick up my initial choice for a puppy, I passed because the dog looked really frightened. She wouldn't even look me in the eye, and was almost shaking. The breeder said it was because she wasn't used to being in that room in the house. But it seemed odd to me. Would a puppy be that scared? She wouldn't respond to me at all and stared off.
> 
> I put 2k down on my puppy, which is a lot of money for me. I've saved for over a year now and I'm far from rich. This pup is supposed to be my service dog. Is it too late? Was she not properly socialized? Is this some odd genetic issue? I do love her personality, and feel like I'm bonding to her, but I'm very worried that she won't be able to work with me properly without the right temperament.


Have you already decided? i had a passive kind of fearful dog, not nearly as fearful as yours, but still... with maturing and some changes in his environment, he became totally "normal" (normal is relative), he's just a company dog, not a service dog btw... i paid about 600 euros from a ****ty breeder (i couldn´t see how **** he was due to my inexperience and because i instantly bonded with the dog), i bought home a kind of fearful and very sick dog, full of ticks (i took over 40 ticks in the span of 2 days), for the first 6 months all the poo was watery, he's kind of a picky eater (he had giardia), he took so much medicine as a baby, but now he´s alright, no more intestinal problems, and he became quite "brave"... whatever you decide is the right choice, if you feel bonding, and you feel there´s hope and you have the time to work with that dog who knows maybe he blooms and becomes amazing, if you decide to return it i won´t censure you... i just wish you good luck with this situation


----------



## Aizen (Jun 26, 2017)

wolfstraum said:


> What keeps BYB in business has 2 facets in my opinion.....
> 
> 1. John Q Public will pay $1000 for the newest IPhone or $2000 for the newest TV technology - but seems to think puppies should not cost more than a month's supply of cigarettes because they "only want a pet".....pets have limited value to too many people whose values are skewed.
> 
> ...


i hate to admit it but that was exactly my situation :´( 

i wish i was more experienced and cool headed when i chose him... he turned out great, but i could have had many more complications than i had...


----------

